# dar el avión



## Daniel_RA

Dar el avión 
¿Existe algun equivalente de esta útil frase en el léxico Inglés?


----------



## Gabino

¿Qué quiere decir tan útil frase?

Sorry, creo que sonó sarcástico.


----------



## martinkaen

Nunca escuché esa frase  perdón...

 Suerte!


----------



## Soy Yo

También quisiera saber qué significa ese modismo.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Dar el avion = ignorar, no dar importancia o valor a lo que te esta diciendo una persona,tratar a alguien con poca consideración, darle por su lado
Saludos


----------



## Daniel_RA

mmmm... 

Se usa mucho en México, por ejemplo cuando alguien solo esta diciendo algo para que lo dejen en paz se dice que "esta dando el avión" eg:

SujetoA:¿Oye ya hiciste el trabajo que te encargue?

SujetoB:¡Por supuesto!

SujetoA: ¡Si nada mas me estas dando el avión!


----------



## Soy Yo

Esto despues de leer lo de Hidrocalida....

"to blow somebody off"???

"to 'not" give someone the time of day"??

"to ignore someone"

"to overlook someone"

Ahora no sé qué pensar...despues de ver la respuesta de Daniel.


----------



## Hidrocálida

te doy un ejemplo
un amigo esta hablandote de algo que para él es importante pero tu no le prestas atencion y al final el te pregunta ¿ que te parece? y tu contestas ¿de verdad? y tu amigo se da cuenta que ignoras lo que te dijó o ni siquieras pusiste atencion y el te dice Ah me estabas dando el avionazo verdad?
o un amigo te reclama algo y tu dices Si lo que tu digas/ hey Simon( si)
le estas dando el avion
Espero esto aclare un poco mas


----------



## Txiri

Me parece que Soy Yo acierta con "blow someone off".  ;>)

(Que siempre llega a la hora cuándo más falta hace)


----------



## Blixa

entonces puede ser blow someone off? 

Es cierto, dar el avión es decirle a alguien que no te esta prestando atención o como que no te cree lo que le estas diciendo, te ignora un pokito.


----------



## TAKECHITITO

hello everybody, i'm estuding english, and I believe that you are thinking in the next phrase:

*pull in my leg,*

I understand the meaning similar to "dar el avion"

if you agree with me, give me a little star 

_*is there life beyond of our planet?*_


----------



## gotitadeleche

No. To pull someone´s leg is tomarle el pelo a alguien.


----------



## TAKECHITITO

in spanish is the same, because when you say that someone " te dio el avion " means that someone doesn't pay attention to you, so.. what do you suggest?

_*".. this could be heaven and this could be hell..."*_


----------



## Blixa

Pero es que "tomarte el pelo" no significa que "no te hayan puesto atención", creo que cuando te tomaron el pelo se refiere a que alguien abuso de tu inocencia o confianza.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Blixa said:


> Pero es que "tomarte el pelo" no significa que "no te hayan puesto atención", creo que cuando te tomaron el pelo se refiere a que alguien abuso de tu inocencia o confianza.




I agree with Blixa.

Tomarle el pelo a alguien = pull somebody´s leg

dar el avión = to say something just to get someone off your back??
                = to say something just to humor someone??


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
"Dar el avión" es una frase idiomática de México.
Dar el avión s ignorar, no dar importancia o valor.

Significa por un lado:
ignorar, no dar importancia, no considerar algo, pero mostrando la actitud contraria. Es decir, hacer como si realmente importara o como si realmente se pusiera atención pero sólo se está fingiendo. 

Dar el avión es hacer creer al otro lo que éste quiere creer. 
saludos


----------



## TAKECHITITO

mmmm, according with the last explanation,  I think that my definition is almost what are you looking for.  because to pull somebody´s leg is like:    "do you understand? -yes of course!  in this case someone say that understand even thought this person have no idea.    but well, I'll search for another way to express this and I'll advice you, 

be happy

_*...your time has come....*_


----------



## TAKECHITITO

TAKECHITITO said:


> mmmm, according with the last explanation, I think that my definition is almost what are you looking for. because to pull somebody´s leg is like: "do you understand? -yes of course! in this case someone say that understand even thought this person have no idea. but well, I'll search for another way to express this and I'll advice you,
> 
> be happy
> 
> _*...your time has come....*_


 

jejejej sorry:

 even thought this person *has* no idea.


----------



## hippie_omega

_Nota del moderador: Esta pregunta fue unida con una pregunta anterior acerca del mismo tema._

Hola a todos.
Les agradecería mucho me indicaran cómo puede decirce en inglés la expresión "dar el avión".
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aidanriley

Tú me das el avión cuando.....
You blew me off when...


----------



## gengo

Aidanriley said:


> Tú me das el avión cuando.....
> You blew me off when...



De acuerdo, pero hay que haber concordancia entre los tiempos.

Tú me das el avión cuando = You blow me off when
Tú me diste el avión cuando = You blew me off when


----------



## Aidanriley

gengo said:


> De acuerdo, pero hay que haber concordancia entre los tiempos.
> 
> Tú me das el avión cuando = You blow me off when
> Tú me diste el avión cuando = You blew me off when


 Lo siento y muchas gracias


----------



## hippie_omega

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Iney

What about "Don't patronize me!" "No me des el avión" something like "No me sigas la corriente" right??


----------



## Masuas

You must be kidding me!  *You're pulling my leg.*


----------



## Aldo Loya

Una frase equivalente creo que puede ser "Are you humoring me???!!!" = "¿Me estás dando el avión?" Es algo como "seguir la corriente", sin prestar atención. Espero sea útil.


----------



## gengo

Aldo Loya said:


> Una frase equivalente creo que puede ser "Are you humoring me???!!!" = "¿Me estás dando el avión?" Es algo como "seguir la corriente", sin prestar atención.



There are many ways "darle el avión" could be expressed in English, depending on the exact context, but I don't think this is one of them.  To humor someone is used with a positive connotation, meaning to indulge someone or adapt yourself to their needs and wishes.  

For example:

-I don't want to go swimming today.
-Come on, humor me!

-He was really boring, but I humored him and we talked for an hour.


----------



## gotitadeleche

In my opinion, humoring someone is not always a positive thing. We can humor someone just to get them off our backs. We can humor someone by pretending we are listening to them, when in fact, we are not.


----------



## gengo

gotitadeleche said:


> In my opinion, humoring someone is not always a positive thing. We can humor someone just to get them off our backs. We can humor someone by pretending we are listening to them, when in fact, we are not.



That is similar to my second example, but I still think the verb is mainly positive, or at least neutral, in tone, whereas phrases such as "to blow someone off" are decidedly negative, and I think they are closer to the meaning of the Spanish here (though I could be wrong).

In my second example, although the person is boring, the subject is trying to be kind to the person.  If, however, the sentence were changed to "He was really boring, so I blew him off and went home," that would have a very different tone.

As always, we would need very specific context to translate this Spanish phrase properly.


----------



## ramaya

es como mandar a volar a alguien, dejarlo hablar sin darle importancia, algo parecido como "tirarle al loco" o hacerse el desentendido.


----------



## ramaya

Masuas said:


> You must be kidding me!  *You're pulling my leg.*



It's more like "not paying attention" or ignoring someone's conversation and yet you let him talk and talk making him believe he's right o making sense. 

More like "let him fly"


----------



## sancholibre

Significa "ignorar" o "olvidar" ... también iqual que decir "tirar al león" en Monterrey. Saludos!

Dar avión: http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org...bra=dar+el+avion&submit=Buscar&tipobusqueda=1
Tirar a león: http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/index.php?pais=m%E9xico&palabra=tirar+a+le%F3n&tipobusqueda=1


----------



## Colorado79

El clásico ejemplo como yo entiendo de "dar el avión," es cuando una pareja están hablando, y uno de ellos (estereotipicamente el hombre) sigue diciendo "sí, cariño. Como no, cariño" y cuando ella (o él) pregunta si le había escuchado, el otro ni tiene idea de que hablaba.  

Una sugerencia seria "on autopilot," o "listening on autopilot." Pero no sea algo exactamente común, creo.


----------



## ramaya

en ingles te mandan a volar de una forma diferente, te dicen "go to hell"


----------



## ramaya

ya en serio, creo que seria "are you kidding me?


----------



## Apelene

Después de leer todas sus respuestas, me parece que la más apropiada es la de gotitadeleche.



> dar el avión = to say something just to get someone off your back


 

No tengo conocimiento de que haya alguna expresión en inglés (idiom) para poder expresar  "dar el avión" como la usamos en México.


----------



## DORAM

...pretended to agree with me just to get me off his/her back.


----------



## Suichthus

How about "He give me the runaround" ="Me dio el avion


----------

